# Minnesotans in hell



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

A bus load of Minnesotans crashed and all died,In hell the devil walked over to welcome them to hell and noticed they were all taking there parkas off and standing around the fires of hell laughing and talking.the devil walked over and said aren't you guys burning up?they said nope feels good to finally warm up. the devil thought about that then walked away;he thought about this for awhile and decide he'd turn off the fires and freeze them! Next morning the devils walking around and hears the Minnesotans singing and partying the devil calls one aside and says I turned of the heat and it's freezing down here why you folks singing and partying?well if hell froze over then the vikings must of won the Superbowl!.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, poor Vikings


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe that joke will become truth someday, unfortunately. .


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

Being a Minnesotan I agree!! . . .Hey why do Vikings eat cereal from a plate? They freak everytime they get close to bowl.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Bah!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

At least you can say you have a football team, not like us from Michigan


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Haunted Ship said:


> Being a Minnesotan I agree!!



Being a Packer Backer I agree also!!!!


----------

